# 2011 Roque water leak



## 2011Roquer (Jul 18, 2015)

Purchased my Roque about a year ago and never really gave the condensation on floor board and windows much thought until I found a pool of water on the drivers side floorboard the other day. No indication where it came from. Under dash, passenger side floorboard, rear floorboards all seem fine, its just the drivers side floor where water is collecting.
I had parked on a incline with rear up higher than the front, so this may have contributed to it.
I checked ac drain hose (blew air through it), no clog found.
I do have a sunroof though, so wondering if anyone knows where the drain tubes for it are? have searched everywhere, can't find any diagram or video.


----------



## bmajor (Nov 4, 2016)

I just started having this issue with my 2011. Do you know where the AC drain tube is located under the car? I dont have a sunroof in mine so im kinda stumped.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It should be near the bottom, center of the firewall.


----------



## bmajor (Nov 4, 2016)

I found it yesterday and sure enough it was clogged with some sort of slime. Blew it out and water just started pouring out. Thanks guys on responding to a post that was 2.5 years old! You guys are the best.


----------



## JimSalt (Jun 15, 2021)

bmajor said:


> I found it yesterday and sure enough it was clogged with some sort of slime. Blew it out and water just started pouring out. Thanks guys on responding to a post that was 2.5 years old! You guys are the best.


Exactly where did you find it? The drain? Fire wall as above?
thank you, Jim


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On gen1 and gen2 Rogues, the front drain fittings are in the top of the firewall just below the windshield at each corner. They can usually be reached on the inside without any disassembly as long as your hands and arms aren't huge. There are no clamps on the fittings, so the hoses can simply be pulled loose. I have a special tool I use to clean out the fittings, a small #1 phillips with the shaft bent at a right angle so I can burrow through any hardened mud lodged in the fitting. Clogs are usually an amalgam of mud and tree sap, so they often won't respond to "blowing out" and have to be cleared with some sort of impromptu roto-rooter.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Here's the parts diagram for a gen1, it will give you a good idea of where to find the fitting. 91390M is the drain hose and the slant part is where it traverses the A-pillar. The fitting is only 4~5" below where it comes out of the pillar, with the fitting (91380E) only a few inches below the base of the windshield, going horizontally through the firewall.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Drain fitting cleaning tool:


----------



## 302831 (Nov 17, 2020)

Lol


----------

